# Need encouragement re: NC



## mtn.lioness (Oct 29, 2013)

I am really trying. In fact I was able to ignore 2 calls. It was the third one where I caved. Any tips to help me continue to maintain NC? I really want to move on. Our conversations are pointless, he wants me to forgive him and I'm not trying to work things out. I want to move on. I was fine for a few weeks, but now... he's coming at me very persistently.


----------



## GotLifeBack (Sep 12, 2013)

mtn.lioness said:


> I am really trying. In fact I was able to ignore 2 calls. It was the third one where I caved. Any tips to help me continue to maintain NC? I really want to move on. Our conversations are pointless, he wants me to forgive him and I'm not trying to work things out. I want to move on. I was fine for a few weeks, but now... he's coming at me very persistently.


It's difficult to encourage NC as it's a very simple concept.

All I can say really is stay strong, and things will get easier in time.

If you don't have children, you could block his number.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

1. Turn off your phone
2. block his number if you don't have kids
3. Set a different ringtone for him when he calls so you know its him calling before even answering your phone
4. Everytime he wants to engage you remember it is for his benefit, he doesn't care what is best for you. He doesn't respect you, or he would give you the space you are asking for
5. Think about how much you will feel like sh!t after talking to him
6. He's a liar so how can you even believe what he spews out of his mouth? Actions, dear. Where are the actions?


----------

